# The 2018 PF Black Friday Thread



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

OK, folks: Turkey Day is almost here. And we shouldn't be waiting until the last second to start planning where we're gonna go to get some of those great Black Friday deals. So how about a thread where we can let all the others hear know now about a store or chain that's going to have a bargain on some item(s) of interest to preppers? Maybe a nice boomstick? Or MREs? Perhaps a Berkey?

And this weekend, we can start posting the good deals we scored and make everyone else green with envy.

I'll start out with one a buddy sent to me last night: Mossberg 590 Shockwave at Academy Sports for $299. Not a HUGE savings, but every buck saved is a buck to be spent elsewhere.

https://blackfriday.com/ads/black-friday/academy-sports-outdoors/3


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A few places to check out. Emergency Essentials typically has some good deals on food buckets and this year has up to 40% off some other food storage deals. I know that most folks like to package and store their own as I do, but sometimes I am fine paying a little more for a finished product.
PSA (palmetto state armory) has some good deals on ammo and AR components. Primary Arms has similar deals including some very good ones on optics.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

Oh hal naw! Aint no way I'm getting in between granny and her bargains. You ever been beaten to a pulp by an aluminum cane? Not a fun experience, let me tell you.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

In here we mostly have a black fraud, when stores double the price a few days before, then sell it for 50%off at black friday. Very few places have real discounts. Enjoy your sales, people 😉


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I would like to but I really don't want to compete with other preppers for a black Friday special. They normally only have 1 or 2 items cheap just to get you in the door. Sorry


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be sleeping in until 04:45, then get ready and go to work.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

What ever happened to getting up at 4 AM, loading in the car, getting to the store at 4:25 and standing at the door looking thru the glass for someone walking your way with the keys.

Oh yea, Toys R us stamdead of morons.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CoffeePot said:


> Oh hal naw! Aint no way I'm getting in between granny and her bargains. You ever been beaten to a pulp by an aluminum cane? Not a fun experience, let me tell you.


Not only no, but "Oh hal naw!" :vs_lol:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Yavanna said:


> In here we mostly have a black fraud, when stores double the price a few days before, then sell it for 50%off at black friday. Very few places have real discounts. Enjoy your sales, people &#128521;


&#128521;

:vs_lol:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Y'all never heard of a thing called "Online" sales?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Living where we do, the nearest Walmart is a 45 minute drive, the nearest mall is one hour away. Both times are one way.
There’s a reason we live out here, and that’s to stay away from The Walking Dead. Far away.
Now, if Tractor Supply is running a special on animal feed, I might be persuaded to make the 90 minute round trip.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not rushing out to any store for Black Friday. I am looking at sights I use often to see if there is anything I want. Think I got my deal last week RP Rimfire in my hands for $341.81. List for $525 but nobody pays that. Lowest I had seen it was $400 and that did not include tax or back round check. The way I added it up about $ 80.00-$90.00 discount.
Picked up a Scope that sells for $110 to $159 plus shipping and tax for $69 in hand. Both the firearm and scope were products I wanted. Sale or not.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

My black Friday deals are all about getting the kitchen clean, making bone broth turkey soup and getting the dishes put away.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The M&P Shield with integrated Crimson Trace at Academy for $300 is a pretty decent price.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I plan on visiting a few gun stores looking for a Ruger 22/45 Lite. Thanksgiving day we are fighting the hoards at BassPro.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> My black Friday deals are all about getting the kitchen clean, making bone broth turkey soup and getting the dishes put away.


Talk about derailing the boy's bang bang thread! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

If you have been watching items you want for a while, you will see price cuts. Ammo is easy, free shipping and cost per round is what I watch for.
Also, dont forget to look at spam mail as sometimes we spam email we get too much of, and there may be a coupon code from someone in there...
I will be Christmas shopping.. So many to buy for. lol


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah, can't wait. lain:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I plan on visiting a few gun stores looking for a Ruger 22/45 Lite. Thanksgiving day we are fighting the hoards at BassPro.


I have had a 22/45 lite for the past couple of years and I like it very much. No issues other than you do want to use ammo that is some place north of 1100-1150FPS. It's grip is modeled after a 1911 to give the feel of a 1911 without the cost of shooting one. My two Daughters (11 & 13) like shooting it as well. I got mine in my favorite color as well, green.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Here are a few deals worth looking at;



















Can anyone vouch for the walker's?

I recently purchased a pair of Olight S2R Baton II's during the pre release sale. Man, they are nice lights!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Not only no, but "Oh hal naw!" :vs_lol:


Mom see's "Hal"* every morning these days
* = Haloperidol LAC 2 MG/ML CONC
1MG every 6 hours as needed for agitation

She would give U a run for your money, butt U have me. Bring it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Talk about derailing the boy's bang bang thread! :tango_face_grin:


Sorry for barging in there, Watchman.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Sorry for barging in there, Watchman.


No prob, just razzin' ya a bit &#8230;. you know boys and their toys! What all is on your Thanksgiving menu tomorrow? Betting you have a great day planned.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> No prob, just razzin' ya a bit &#8230;. you know boys and their toys! What all is on your Thanksgiving menu tomorrow? Betting you have a great day planned.


OMGosh, I've been cooking all day! :tango_face_smile: Happy Thanksgiving, Watchman!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> OMGosh, I've been cooking all day! :tango_face_smile: Happy Thanksgiving, Watchman!


Here's a little help with the seating arrangements...

View attachment 93153


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Why's the Friday after Thanksgiving have to be black!?! 

Y'all are racist!!!!!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Why's the Friday after Thanksgiving have to be black!?!
> 
> Y'all are racist!!!!!


We still have white sales...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Scored a pair of basic, bare-bones 7" tablets for $60 tonight. I'll add a 64gb card to each and copy my e-library to each. The store 'em in faraday cages.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

we will do some black friday shipping.... on Amazon


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Amazon driver hit and broke off two mirrors on USPS truck , then knocked down a stop sign. Trying to back into the dock. Refused to provide insurance information to postmaster . Postmaster said that that was about normal for the contractors Amazon uses. At least they did not hit the building this time.
Cheap comes at a cost. We will regret the day we tuned things over to Amazon, google, apple....


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Standing in line at academy. Their making everyone do background check before they will let you near the guns


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

modfan said:


> Standing in line at academy. Their making everyone do background check before they will let you near the guns


Not a chance in hell that I'm going to submit to a check before i even look at a gun....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am not doing any black Friday shopping. I would rather save money, get everyone gift cards for Christmas. As for me, I dont need anything, but I want allot. lol
I will just wait till my family and wifes family finally tell me what they want so I can get appropriate gift cards for the stores they like.
I do need to get chocolate with liqour in it...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Unfortunately there aren't any good black Friday deals on any of the guns that I want to buy (Ruger or S&W .357 revolver). If you want an AR-15 or a semi auto 9mm handgun take your pick, there are tons of good deals out there.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

modfan said:


> I would like to but I really don't want to compete with other preppers for a black Friday special. They normally only have 1 or 2 items cheap just to get you in the door. Sorry


Real preppers did Black friday last Tuesday.....Just saying....


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I saved up $2800 on my Travel account to buy myself a great Christmas present..... Well, color me surprised, apparently *"I"* wanted Hard wood flooring in my house, so now I owe another $3500 bucks...come on tax returns.....

Guess that gun'll have to wait....


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> I saved up $2800 on my Travel account to buy myself a great Christmas present..... Well, color me surprised, apparently *"I"* wanted Hard wood flooring in my house, so now I owe another $3500 bucks...come on tax returns.....
> 
> Guess that gun'll have to wait....


I wanted a dishwasher that works. There went my black friday money lol


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

If she knew how many bologna sandwiches I ate to save up my per Diem......well no....then she'd probably order new windows too... Damn its hard being a responsible husband.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> I saved up $2800 on my Travel account to buy myself a great Christmas present..... Well, color me surprised, apparently *"I"* wanted Hard wood flooring in my house, so now I owe another $3500 bucks...come on tax returns.....
> 
> Guess that gun'll have to wait....


 I got off cheap, a $300 mattress topper for what is really a brand new bed. I did not ask why.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

As I stated earlier, I am looking for a new 22/45. Yesterday, the very first store I visited had only 1 in stock, but it just happened to be the exact model I was searching for. $399. No sense in searching further so out the door we went together. And the PICS check only took 5 minutes! It was a good day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> As I stated earlier, I am looking for a new 22/45. Yesterday, the very first store I visited had only 1 in stock, but it just happened to be the exact model I was searching for. $399. No sense in searching further so out the door we went together. And the PICS check only took 5 minutes! It was a good day.


 When you know what you want. And you know the high and low and what your are willing to spend it makes finding a deal a lot easier. The one that thinks they will always get it a dollar cheaper often loses out. I had set $400 as top I would pay for RP rimfire.
When the man said 20% off if purchased right now I took it ended up with also most doubled that discount when he combined another offer with that. Out the door $34.81 I could not pay for it fast enough.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We were visiting relatives out of town. Had our eye on a few things at the local Wally World, and nailed the timing.
Sales started at 5pm. We hit the door at 5:30. Showed up just in time to miss the mad house, but watch the register line start to form. Casually made our way through the disheveled piles of merchandise that "the storm" had blown over, and found every single thing we were looking for.
My top pick was the 1080p 4x security camera set with 1TB DVR. Still 3 of them just sitting there waiting for little ol' me. By the time we'd rummaged through the PJs and socks, found a little RC car for the nephew, and picked up a few Blu-Ray/Digital movies, we wandered up to check out. We were greeted with a completely empty line and walked right up to the register.
It was the best Thanksgiving/Black Friday shopping experience I've ever had.

Later, we hit the local Sam's and picked up an iRobot Roomba for $150 off the normal price anywhere else.
Just today, I snagged two online deals for a refurb'd 4K 28" Samsung monitor for 2 bills (Woot.com FTW!!!) to go along with my newly ordered Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 graphics card. (for those who don't speak geek, super high definition computer picture viewer for super fast computer picture maker :vs_laugh

The wife got a new living room suite and a fancy new dryer. 

We spoiled ourselves this year.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> We were visiting relatives out of town. Had our eye on a few things at the local Wally World, and nailed the timing.
> Sales started at 5pm. We hit the door at 5:30. Showed up just in time to miss the mad house, but watch the register line start to form. Casually made our way through the disheveled piles of merchandise that "the storm" had blown over, and found every single thing we were looking for.
> My top pick was the 1080p 4x security camera set with 1TB DVR. Still 3 of them just sitting there waiting for little ol' me. By the time we'd rummaged through the PJs and socks, found a little RC car for the nephew, and picked up a few Blu-Ray/Digital movies, we wandered up to check out. We were greeted with a completely empty line and walked right up to the register.
> It was the best Thanksgiving/Black Friday shopping experience I've ever had.
> ...


Maybe you could sell some of the time you saved to modfan. :devil:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

she said I can get it in 357 or 44....she didn't care...long as I got it in this color...

I'mma go splurge and just go for the .50 cal....Nothing like a big bore if your gonna get screwed.


----------

